# Western Wideout Prices



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm just wondering how much Western Wideouts are going for. Are they around 5K? If so, are they worth the cost? Thanks.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I dont know exactly what they go for, but I think your pretty close.

My Blizzard 810 was about 5k even. (they are a similar design)


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

IMAGE;505148 said:


> I dont know exactly what they go for, but I think your pretty close.
> 
> My Blizzard 810 was about 5k even. (they are a similar design)


Thanks, yeah I figured about that much. I was thinking possibly a Western Wideout or V would be the best choice for me, because the closest Blizzard dealer is about 30 minutes away. Which is kinda far to drive during a storm if your having problems. Well, I guess it's not that far, but kinda out of the way for me. Have you ever tried a v plow out? I'm just trying to compare the 2, and see which is more productive. I like the design of the Wideout/Powerplow, but I think they are more expensive than a v.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

No I have not tried a V. This is my first winter.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Brant'sLawnCare;505098 said:


> I'm just wondering how much Western Wideouts are going for. Are they around 5K? If so, are they worth the cost? Thanks.


They list for $7200. But I believe you can get them for around $5300 or so plus install. I worked at a western dealer so I got mine at cost.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;505747 said:


> They list for $7200. But I believe you can get them for around $5300 or so plus install. I worked at a western dealer so I got mine at cost.


Ok, thanks. That is a great deal for you! I wish I had connections like that. Can anyone on here that's used them tell me if they are worth the extra cost vs. a v plow?


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;505843 said:


> Ok, thanks. That is a great deal for you! I wish I had connections like that. Can anyone on here that's used them tell me if they are worth the extra cost vs. a v plow?


I haven't used a V plow and but I've used the wideout and I love it. It makes a huge time difference when cleaning up when compared to a straight blade. That is the plow I want when I get a new truck.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

ZoomByU;505855 said:


> I haven't used a V plow and but I've used the wideout and I love it. It makes a huge time difference when cleaning up when compared to a straight blade. That is the plow I want when I get a new truck.


Thanks for your input. I'm just trying to plan ahead for next year. I'm planning on getting another truck next year, and I figured I'd ask about this stuff now, because it's the season for plowing. I think a wideout would be cool, because it can extend to 10'. And like you said, it seems like it would be handy in the scoop position. Less spilloff? What would you rate it overall on a scale from 1-10?

Thanks, 
Brant


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I got a wideout this year $5900 installed. Its the fastest and most productive plow I have owned. I thought my V's cut time but the wideout is amazing.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

they are $5475 installed here in NY. And it will run circles around a v-blade. I have 4 blizzard 810s, the wideout is practically the same thing.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would put it as a 9 out of 10. Its got a few quirks to it that I would like to change. I only got to put a couple of hours on it every storm. As I really just drive around a babysit 45 subs. Its great on clean up because of the wings.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

they are around 6K intalled


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool, I'm hoping to get one next year, I guess I'd better start saving up.


----------

